
Another Stack Overflow Moderator Resigns in Protest - SnarkAsh
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/390427/1114
======
sarcasmatwork
This is not news. People are fired, and leave jobs everyday.

~~~
uberman
This person was not fired and this was not their job. They were a volunteer
and are stopping/resigning in protest of the actions of the company they
provided free labor for. While one volunteer stopping is not a big story, it
does echo the dozen or so others (perhaps more) who have also stopped in
protest.

This resignation coupled with the overwhelming sentiment from the tech
community that the recent actions of this company are "bad" makes this
newsworthy, at least in my opinion.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Ok, my point still stands. I'm looking at this from an outsider's point of
view, looking at both sides.

From a biz perspective, SO will get someone else to volunteer, or pay someone
to do the same job. Posting on the site saying your resigning is childish. Its
a temper tantrum.

>They were a volunteer and are stopping/resigning in protest of the actions of
the company they provided free labor for.

That was their decision to provide free labor, they did not have to. That was
their mistake and now they are made because of how much free time they
provided. The volunteer's have no say in anything the business does or their
business decisions. If they were employee's that is another story.

These people can cry all day, and keep posting on the site they are
"protesting" against, but it will do nothing. I have no symphony for people
that provided free labor, and now crying because they were removed. I dont
care about the reasons, because its pointless.

~~~
uberman
I guess I see it differently.

Without taking sides...

When an organization relies on goodwill and volunteers in order to function
properly and then squanders said goodwill that seems to me to be a problem and
potentially news worthy.

In the end though I suppose you are right. SO is as unlikely to backtrack on
this course of action as Blizzard is on it's own PR issue.

I guess a different way to look at this might be to ask if protests are only
newsworthy if they are likely to change behavior.

